# Spots on skin



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Can you get a pic? My boy had some and it was a skin infection BUT my passed smaller dog got them and it was sun spots. But it seems odd a golden to have that lol I can't picture in my mind I guess what they look like as you describe

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Taking a photo of something on the ski of a golden is a hard thing to do! Of course the other dogs had to get their noses in there while you are taking the photo. And the dog you are taking the photo wants to spin around and see is going on.

You can see it's not a huge spot. It very dark and has an irregular edge. Hmmm all signs of skin cancer in humans.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hard to see the photo....my Toby had tons of "freckles" as he got older. They didn't mean anything. We could see them because we kept him shaved down (for health reasons) so when he'd been freshly shaved we used to joke he looked like a dalmation!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Barb,
That's what I kind of thought. It's hard to really see it well, but it is a large dark freckle. I like the idea of keeping it shaved.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I think if it's new or changing I'd have the vet take a look at it. Like you say, fits the risks for a skin cancer in humans and dogs do get melanoma. In our Zeke's case it was on his lower lip, didn't look like that but better safe than sorry.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah that doesn't look like anything I've seen, even a sun spot. It may be innocent but would you ever feel 100% safe without a check up? Lol I know how we all are about our pups...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

